# Nvidia beschneidet Tesla-Karten



## Explosiv (7. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia beschneidet Tesla-Karten​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nvidia musste die kürzlich vorgestellte GTX480 in Sachen Shader-Einheiten beschneiden, um die exorbitante Abwärme und die dadurch entstehende Lautstärke im Rahmen zu halten.

Laut neuesten Informationen von TheInquirer, fügt sich nun auch die professionelle Version des Fermi diesem Schicksal.
Die Tesla-Grafikkarten auf Fermi-Basis, richten sich an den professionellen Markt in Sachen Hochleistungs-Lösungen.
 Als Firmen, welche Tesla-Hardware verwenden, seien die Händler Appro und Supermicro genannt. Die Zusammenarbeit der Unternehmen mit Nvidia soll laut Informationen, nicht problemlos von statten gegangen sein. 
So wird berichtet, dass Nvidia gezwungen ist, auch die Tesla-Karten von den geplanten 512 Streamprozessoren auf 448 Einheiten zu beschneiden. Somit widerspricht sich Nvidia selbst, da Sie erst vor ein paar Tagen verlauten ließen, dass auch Fermi-Grafikkarten mit 512 Stream-Prozessoren möglich seien. Somit könnte man auch Rückschlüsse auf die Yieldrate ziehen, welche allem Anschein nach noch immer nicht so rosig sind.

Zudem musste Nvidia auch den Takt deutlich absenken, von bis zu 18% weniger ist die Rede. Dazu kommt, dass dennoch der Strombedarf über 10% höher ausfallen soll, als den Unternehmen, welche die Grafikkarten verwenden, versprochen wurde. 
Gerade für den Server-Berreich sei es essentiell wichtig, stromsparende Techniken zu verwenden, damit die Plattformen auch rentabel sind. 
Somit ist die von Nvidia angepriesene Revolution für den Hochleistungs-Computer-Sektor ausgeblieben und die Tesla-Generation könnte weniger erfolgreich, wie die Vorgänger-Generation werden. 
Den Server-Händlern ist vor allem die Leistung pro Watt sehr wichtig. Ob diese Erwartungen noch erfüllt werden können, bleibt offen. 
Für Nvidia wäre es ein herber Rückschlag, diese Erwartungen nicht erfüllen zu können, da Nvidia gerade in diesem Bereich, sich vorrangig mit seinen Produkten positionieren wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: 
www.theinquirer.net
Tom´s Hardware


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*

Nette schreibe  Leider nen tick schneller als ich ;(

So nun noch meine eigene Meinung zu der ganzen Sache an dieser stelle, weil du ja schneller warst 

Termi ähmm ich mein natürlich Fermi ist nen RIESEN fail im HPC Bereich wies ausschaut. Dabei hatte NV wirklich richtig viele richtig gute Ansätze.

Nen vernünftiger Cache wie bei CPU´s, der Berechnungen wohl ziemlich beschleunigen könnte, ECC unterstützung die für den HPC Bereich wirklich wichtig ist, weil selbst nen 1bit Fehler einfach nicht tragbar ist, und das über Tage hinweg.

Die Rechenleistung die nun aber kommt ist einfach nur zu klein für ne Karte die mehrere tausend Euro kostet! Denn nimmt man mal die 5870 Eyefinity, dann hat die laut Datenblatt 2,72 Tflops sp und 544 Gflops dp und 2 GB RAM.

Wenn ich das mit der Fermi mir anschau, dann hab ich an sp Leistung MEHR als das Doppelte, und an dp Leistung 29 Gflops mehr. Dabei zieht die Karte maximal 188 Watt!! Also 59 Watt weniger als die Tesla Karte, die effektiv 2,625 bzw 5,25 GB an Speicher hat.

Wenn ich mir das im HPC-Bereich anschau, dann kann ich sagen, das:

1. Wer nur sp brauch mit ner Ati besser fährt als mit der C2050 TROTZ fehlendem ECC Speicher, weil die sp Leistung mehr als doppelt so groß ist wie die der Tesla und ich somit einfach alles doppelt rechnen kann und dann bei abweichenden Ergebnissen einfach nochmal die Aufgabe rechnen lasse. Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das 2 mal der gleiche Bitfehler auftritt ist sowas aber wirklich sowas von gering, das sollte sogar unwahrscheinlicher sein als das bei ECC nen Fehler passiert, der nicht korregiert/gesehen werden kann.
2.  ne Ati nur 0,625 bzw 3,25 GB weniger Ram hat, dafür aber man locker 4 Karten + für das gleiche Geld bekommt.
3. Die Fermi bei dp Anwendungen die Ati nur wegen fehlendem ECC Support schlägt, da man ja alles min 2 mal rechnen muss mit ner Ati. (272 vs 515 Gflops) Bei x mal so hohem Preis! Da stellt sich langsam sogar die Frage, ob man durch die Einsparungen bei der Anschaffung nicht trotzdem unterm Strich über die Laufzeit billiger fährt, weil 150 Watt rum auf nen Jahr bei 24/7 Betrieb und 20 Cent/kWh (was VIEL zu VIEL im HPC Bereich ist) auf grad mal 262,80 Euro mehrkosten durch den Strom! Auf der anderen Seite spart man aber mehrere tausend Euro bei der Anschaffung! -> Fail NVidia


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*

Hat die aktuelle Teslakarte nicht 4 fermichips drauf? oder variiert das?


----------



## Explosiv (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Hat die aktuelle Teslakarte nicht 4 fermichips drauf? oder variiert das?



Soweit ich weiß, war es immer ein Chip pro Grafikkarte  ,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Hat die aktuelle Teslakarte nicht 4 fermichips drauf? oder variiert das?



Erstmal einfach die Antwort: NEIN 

So nu zur Begründung:

1. Fermi Tesla Karten gibts noch keine zu kaufen. Alle dies gibt sind nur Vorserienmodelle für die Unis, die Serverbauer etc. Also mir wäre zumindest nicht bekannt, dass die inzwischen verfügbar wären!

2. Was du meinst ist das hier. Das sind so ne Art Bladeserver, in denen 4 Fermis sitzen, aber wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab sind das keine Tesla Karten, sondern ne eigene Platine. Die Dinger kannste auch net so einfach betreiben, weil da wird normal vorrausghesetzt, das du ne Klimaanlage hast, wo genau beim Lufteinlass die kühle Luft rauskommt, und hinten dann auch abgesaugt wird. Die Lautstärke kannste dir vorstellen. Da brauchst teils schon fast nen Gehörschutz!


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Erstmal einfach die Antwort: NEIN
> 
> So nu zur Begründung:
> 
> ...


achso...
haha ja. am besten man schaltet ne wärmekraftmaschine zwischen fermi und Kühlwasser^^ eine art motor


----------



## winpoet88 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*

Leider kann ich der neuen NVIDIA Grafikkartengeneration nichts abgewinnen...........zu teuer, zu laut, zu stromhungrig........wirklich schade! Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen SLI-System immer noch sehr zufrieden, ist zwar schon etwas veraltet ( 2 XFX 8800GTX). Ich werde nun auf ATI umsteigen und freue mich bereits auf meine 5850 Karte.

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> achso...
> haha ja. am besten man schaltet ne wärmekraftmaschine zwischen fermi und Kühlwasser^^ eine art motor



Du meinst sicher nen Stirlingmotor  ^^ nen Wärmetauscher würds aber auch tun um nicht alles in die Luft zu blasen 

Leider muss ich dich aber enttäuschen zumindest in Forschungseinrichtungen macht sich keiner Gedanken drum wie man die Abwärme nutzen könnte, und auch sonst im HPC Bereich würd ichs nicht annehmen.

Wenn du mal in Genf bist, dann schau mal beim Rechenzentrum im CERN vorbei, das hörste schon aus 100-200 Meter Entfernung durch die geile Klimaanlage die die aufm Dach sitzen haben  GANZ großes Kino sag ich dir.

Bei Termi darfste auch net erwarten, das es da ne Wasserkühlung gibt, die viel effizienter, leiser, Stromsparender ist. Die setzten alle auf tolle kalte Luft aus der Klima, die ausm Boden/Decke kommt, mit Industrieventilatoren angesaugt und hinten mit 30°C+ rausgeblasen wird (da kannst bei manchen Anlagen entmal ne Hand an den Luftauslass halten...).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*

Muahaha schaden Freude....

So genung aus gelacht... 

Ich meine das Nv sich noch mal hin setzen sollte und kucken wo sie A)Strom einsparen können.
B) wie sie die Größe de Chips kleiner machen können. C) Das  Kühler Design über arbeiten.

dann wird auch was


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher nen Stirlingmotor  ^^ nen Wärmetauscher würds aber auch tun um nicht alles in die Luft zu blasen
> 
> Leider muss ich dich aber enttäuschen zumindest in Forschungseinrichtungen macht sich keiner Gedanken drum wie man die Abwärme nutzen könnte, und auch sonst im HPC Bereich würd ichs nicht annehmen.
> 
> ...


haha wie geil... ist das alles nur, um den protonenaufprall zu simulieren? ok, ich unterschätze es ein wenig. man sollte auf jeden fall die abwärme auch nutzen! wenigstens im winter die abwärme in die räume lassen. mal sehen, was die leute bevorzugen. Es gibt ja auch gegenmodelle von ATI


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> haha wie geil... ist das alles nur, um den protonenaufprall zu simulieren? ok, ich unterschätze es ein wenig.


Nen Protonenaufprall (auf was eigentlich ) wird da nicht simuliert. Da werden eigentlich nur Simulationen für die Einstellungen der Beams berechnet und halt Simulationen zu den einzelnen Projekten, wie die halt funktionieren sollen. Jetzt wos auch endlich dann richtige Daten gibt, werden dort halt auch Spulverfolgungen, Massen-, Ladungs- etc Bestimmungen gerechnet, und halt die RIESIGEN Datenmengen gespeichert. Waren ja paar Petabyte pro Jahr  Also storage ist da auch ziemlich wichtig. Die Serverfarmen stehen ja überall auf der Welt verteilt.



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> mal sehen, was die leute bevorzugen. Es gibt ja auch gegenmodelle von ATI


Ich denk das wird ne GANZ einfache Entscheidung die wie folgt abläuft:
1. GPU´s sind neumodischer Mist, und die Serverfarmen sind eh schon seit Jahren geplant (zumindest im Forschungsbereich) und bewilligt. -> keine GPU´s
2. GPU´s sind schwer zu programmieren (ich kann kein Fortran drauf programmieren z.B.) also ist das mist, genauso wie Drucker mist waren, weil hey die schaffen ja nichtmal EINEN Durchschlag. Und so ne gute Schreibmaschiene schafft ja locker 20 Durchschläge, also was willste mit som Mist? -> keine GPU´s
3. Ati fällt raus, weil kein ECC Speicher verwendet wird. Und ECC ist DAS K.O. Kriterium für den HPC Bereich in der Forschung etc. (Daher hat ja auch die Fermi ECC) -> ATI no way, weil die haben glaub keine ECC Karten (dabei schaut natürlich keiner drauf, ob ich net einfach alles dopeltrechnen lass um den ECC-Mangel zu kompensieren und dabei trotzdem noch Geld zu sparen)

Was lernen wir daraus? 

Keine GPU´s in nächster Zeit, oder wenn dann nur relativ wenige in speziellen Anwendungsbereichen und dann wohl auch nur als Tesla Karten, egal wieviel die Kosten....

Ach und Wasserkühlung.... Sowas ist nicht machbar laut vielen Systemanbietern, an die man sich ja wenden muss wenn man als staatliche Institution Ausschreibungen machen muss. (Also die behaupten zumindest, dass das nicht geht, bzw. halt sich nicht lohnt) Ergo wirste wohl auch die nächsten 10 Jahre überwiegend Luftkühlung im HPC-Bereich vorfinden.

Ne erstaunliche Ausnahme ist nen neuer Groß-Server in Hamburg? glaub wars, der auch glaub für Einstein@home mitrechnet wenn er leerlaufhat, und ansonstne glaub Klimaberechnungen macht, bin mir da aber net sicher und müsst nochmal die Meldung raussuchen.


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Mai 2010)

Es lebe meine GTx275 lang ...

Das kann eigentlich nur besser und billiger werden. Die aktuelle NVidia Generation ist kein Fortschritt im Hinblick auf Effizienz. Ich meine das vergleichbar mit dem Schritt von Pentium 4 zum C2D - also von Netburst zur Core Architektur. Da waren die neuen Chips wesentlich effizienter als die alten. Mehr Leistung *UND* weniger Verbrauch.

Eine derartige "Revolution" hat NVidia mit dem GF100 bestimmt nicht vorgeführt.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Hat die aktuelle Teslakarte nicht 4 fermichips drauf? oder variiert das?


 
Wie soll denn das gehen

1000 Watt Stromverbrauch mit ähm 7 poligen Stromanschlüssen *gg*

lg

EDIT Achso sorry jetzt weiß ich was du meinst Preis stand da halt keiner wäre interessant


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich der neuen NVIDIA Grafikkartengeneration nichts abgewinnen...........zu teuer, zu laut, zu stromhungrig........wirklich schade! Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen SLI-System immer noch sehr zufrieden, ist zwar schon etwas veraltet ( 2 XFX 8800GTX). Ich werde nun auf ATI umsteigen und freue mich bereits auf meine 5850 Karte.
> 
> Greets Winpo8T


 
Ähm sag reißt sich das denn um viel in Direct X 9 und 10?
Mehr wie 20 Prozent sind es aber nicht oder...


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*

Also ich glaub ich post doch noch den Link auf meine News, die ja leider zu spät von mir abgeschickt wurde  da es hier ja doch wohl noch etwas Aufklärungsbedarf bezüglich der sich veränderten Leistung/Watt gibt, und da auch nochmals bischen anders drauf eingegangen wird.

Also hier also der Link zu meiner News dort ist auch die Übersicht unten her btw Quelle ist SemiAccurate.

Hier dann also auch mal ne übersichtliche Zusammenfassung was sich alles an den Tesla-Karten bsiher verändert hat (hin zum schlechten...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das gehen
> 
> 1000 Watt Stromverbrauch mit ähm 7 poligen Stromanschlüssen *gg*
> 
> ...



Andere Frage, wie versogst du 4-8 Sockel+32GB RAM oder mehr z.B.?

Man man man, glaubst da nimmt man einfach nen ATX-Netzteil?  

Keine Sorge, die haben dann schon entsprechende Netzteile und genug Kabel damits für alle Karten reicht, und im normalfall haste sogar immer zwei Netzteile drin, das falls eins abraucht das Ding net einfach aus geht sondern schön weiterläuft...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nen Protonenaufprall (auf was eigentlich ) wird da nicht simuliert. Da werden eigentlich nur Simulationen für die Einstellungen der Beams berechnet und halt Simulationen zu den einzelnen Projekten, wie die halt funktionieren sollen. Jetzt wos auch endlich dann richtige Daten gibt, werden dort halt auch Spulverfolgungen, Massen-, Ladungs- etc Bestimmungen gerechnet, und halt die RIESIGEN Datenmengen gespeichert. Waren ja paar Petabyte pro Jahr  Also storage ist da auch ziemlich wichtig. Die Serverfarmen stehen ja überall auf der Welt verteilt.
> 
> 
> Ich denk das wird ne GANZ einfache Entscheidung die wie folgt abläuft:
> ...



Naja, die leute von cern haben ja ihren Schwerpunkt auf den Protonenaufprall. Siehe LHC.
jetzt zu den druckern: ist eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche, wie bei dem Röhrenfernseher. Die haben immernoch das beste Schwarz und die Computerröhren sind immernoch am schnellsten und zeigen keine Schlieren. Aber hey, so einen bombastischen Leistungsverbrauch im Serverbereich... warum ist das den Leuten nicht klar? zu teuer? pff neee! Hybridfahrzeuge werden auch gekauft. Die heizen nicht die Umwelt mit bremsscheiben, sondern nutzen die energie effizient. Die Umwelt zu heizen braucht man nicht  und die Stromversorgung von server darf man ja nicht mit personal computern vergleichen


----------



## Bääängel (8. Mai 2010)

@TE 
Nette Aufmache 

Tja das ist schon ein bisschen blöd für Nvidia. Aber wie sagt man so schön: Wer höher fliegt, fällt tiefer.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab's mir schon fast gedacht, als die Desktop-Varianten auf den Markt kamen. Aber hey, Ati ging es mit der HD2900 auch nicht besser, die zweimal überarbeitete Variante war dann doch richtig gut (HD4K) - bin gespannt, was die nächste Generation bringt. Man sollte sich halt doch für komplett neue Architekturen etwas mehr Zeit nehmen, mit dem Phenom I war es nämlich vergleichbar  - erst der ausgereifte Nachfolger war ein richtiger Erfolg.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Mai 2010)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich hab's mir schon fast gedacht, als die Desktop-Varianten auf den Markt kamen. Aber hey, Ati ging es mit der HD2900 auch nicht besser, die zweimal überarbeitete Variante war dann doch richtig gut (HD4K) - bin gespannt, was die nächste Generation bringt. Man sollte sich halt doch für komplett neue Architekturen etwas mehr Zeit nehmen, mit dem Phenom I war es nämlich vergleichbar  - erst der ausgereifte Nachfolger war ein richtiger Erfolg.




1. Die 3x überarbeitete Variante ist noch besser.
2. Der Phenom ist keine neue Architektur, theoretisch auch nur ein Aufguss des K7 bzw. K8.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der Phenom ist keine neue Architektur, theoretisch auch nur ein Aufguss des K7 bzw. K8.



Theoretisch sind alle CPUs ein Aufguss des 8086 und Intel und AMD haben mal zusammengearbeitet . 
Bitte nicht immer diese absurden Verallgemeinerungen, der K10.5 bedient sich vielleicht Elemente der Vorgänger, aber als reinen Aufguss würde ich es garantiert nicht nennen . Architektonisch sind die CPUs weit voneinander entfernt.

Der Core i7 ist also auch nur ein aufgeblasener P4  ?


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Naja, die leute von cern haben ja ihren Schwerpunkt auf den Protonenaufprall. Siehe LHC.
> jetzt zu den druckern: ist eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche, wie bei dem Röhrenfernseher. Die haben immernoch das beste Schwarz und die Computerröhren sind immernoch am schnellsten und zeigen keine Schlieren. Aber hey, so einen bombastischen Leistungsverbrauch im Serverbereich... warum ist das den Leuten nicht klar? zu teuer? pff neee! Hybridfahrzeuge werden auch gekauft. Die heizen nicht die Umwelt mit bremsscheiben, sondern nutzen die energie effizient. Die Umwelt zu heizen braucht man nicht  und die Stromversorgung von server darf man ja nicht mit personal computern vergleichen



NA ich glaub du hast mich mit den Druckern falsch verstanden  Damals, als es noch keine Computer gab, saßen in bischen größeren Firmen mal schnell 20, 30 oder auch 100 (zumeist) Frauen vor Schreibmaschienen und haben Briefe getippt. Da die Briefe öfter mit gleichem Inhalt nur an unterschiedliche Leute rausgingen, hatte man, damit es schneller geht und damit kosten gespart werden Schreibmaschienen erfunden, die dir gleich Durchschläge machen, so konnte ne Frau halt nicht "nur" 150 Anschläge pro Minute machen sondern halt 150*Anzahl der Durschläge. Das war halt schon ne krasse Kostenersparnis (btw daher kommt auch noch das Anschläge pro Minute Gedönz für Sekretärinnen  )

Als dann aber der PC so langsam einzug gehalten hat, kamen irgendwann auch mal die ersten Drucker, die halt z.B. nen Blatt in einer min oder so gedruckt haben (Nadeldrucker waren das glaub damals). Die Chefs haben aber damals garnicht gerafft, welches Potenzial in so nem Drucker steckt, weil du ja keine Tipse mehr brauchst, die den ganzen Tag nur Briefe abtippt (btw diese tolle Technik mit den Matrizenabzügen, die ihr aus der Schule als übelst stinkende Blätter in Erinnerung habt kommt auch aus der Zeit ^^). Die Chefs waren aber so in ihrem wieviel Druschläge (also wievielfach wird die Schreibleistung meiner Sekretärinnen vervielfacht), das ses einfach net begriffen haben und dem Drucker ne Abfuhr erteilt haben. Fragt mich bitte grad nicht welchem Konzern/-Gründer das in seinen Anfangszeiten passiert ist.

Mit der Röhre ist das wieder was ganz anderes. Die sind einfach nur verdammt groß, schwer und fressen Strom wie noch was. Dafür haben se halt verdammt hohe Bildwiederholungsraten und das Bild ist von den Farben her auch bei nem relativ billigen schon recht gut. Nen guter Röhrenmonitor kostet aber auch richtig Geld, wenn auch weniger als nen richtig guter LCD oder Plasma. Für den zahlste aber auch mal dann schnell tausend Euro und mehr. Ist halt nen anderes Panels als z.B. in meinen SyncMaster 2494HM, der hat aber auch nur 240 Euro rum gekostet! und Schlieren hab ich da auch keine, wie allgemein eigentlich bei allen neuen Monitoren das garkein Thema mehr ist. Die Reaktionszeiten sind so gering, da is nix mehr mit Schlieren. Einzigstes Manko ist vielleicht die Farbechtheit, wobei man da mit Softwarekalibrierung schon einiges tun kann, wobei man sagen muss das brauch man auch nur, wenn man professionel Drucke machen will/muss und dann holt man sich halt nen Monitor für tausend Euro+

So nu noch kurz nen Abriss zu LHC. Die machen Proton-Proton, Blei-Blei Kollisionen gemacht. Das Ausgangsmaterial, also Protonen oder Blei ist dabei garnet sooo entscheidend, weil die Dinger dich ja nicht interessieren, du willst ja eigentlich in ihre innere Struktur schauen, bzw halt neue Teilchen erzeugen und dann nachweisen. Das Proton eignet sich da recht gut, weil es geladen, also leicht beschleunigbar ist, ne große Masse hat, damit relativ wenig Betatronstrahlung im Vergleich zum Elektron entsteht. Schwachpunkt ist halt leider, dass das Proton selbst ne innere Strucktur hat im Gegensatz zum Elekron (zumindest bisher keine bekannt). Proton besteht wies Neutron halt aus 3 Quarks (welche müsst ich grad nochmal nachschauen war glaub 2 up 1 down). Für Bleiatome gilt ähnliches, nur halt noch mehr Struktur.

So und nu back to Topic bischen. 

Das mit dem Leistungsverbrauch ist den Leuten schon mehr oder weniger klar. ABER die haben z.B. extrem optimierte Fortran programme, die se in Bibliotheken haben, die tausendfach getestet sind und laufen. Dumm nur, das des Zeug halt nicht auf ner GPU läuft. So nun mach mal bitte nem Forscher klar, das er seinen Code wegschmeisen soll und am besten noch ne andere Programmiersprache lernen soll/muss (das sind keine Programmierer!) nur um ne andere Technik zu nutzen. Das bekommste sehr schwer an die Leute ran, zumal es doch auch öfter Leute sind die schon etwas gesetzteren Alters sind die die Entscheidungen über Gelder treffen. Das halt viel Politik mit im Spiel... leider -.-

Dazu kommt dann noch, das man die Programme erst noch auf GPU portieren/optimieren muss, wofür meist keine Zeit/Geld da ist. Viele der Programme laufen ja schon seit x Jahren. Und dann ist halt noch nen bischen Angst mit im Spiel, ob die Systeme auch das machen was sie sollen, sprich richtig rechnen (also in der gewünschten/erhofften genauigkeit). Da verlässt man sich auch mal gern auf altbekanntes.. leider.

Tja und dann is wie gesagt noch ECC so ne Sache. Für viele ist fehlender ECC Support nen K.O. Kriterium für nen Produkt, weil sonst kann ich ja Bitfehler nicht erkennen und korregieren (ok die vergessen jetzt, das ich auch einfach alles doppelt oder dreifach rechnen lassen kann zum prüfen, und ich bei genug Leistung immer noch besser fahr...). Das aber halt so ne Sache wie mit den Durchschlägen der Schreibmaschienen früher. Das war halt immer so bisher...

Naja und nen letzter Knackpunkt ist halt, das manche Anwendungen riesen groß sind und mal schnell 100 GB Ram brauchen um vernünftig zu laufen. Mit nem Server ist das in Maximalausbau machbar oft (ok, wir vergessen jetzt einfach mal kurz die Probleme dies oft bei Maximalausbau des RAMS gibt, die aber oft nur Wissenschaftler miterleben, weil sonst kaum wer den RAM wirklich vollknallt bis zur Oberkante Unterlippe).

BTW: sorry für die WOT -.-


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Theoretisch sind alle CPUs ein Aufguss des 8086 und Intel und AMD haben mal zusammengearbeitet .
> Bitte nicht immer diese absurden Verallgemeinerungen, der K10.5 bedient sich vielleicht Elemente der Vorgänger, aber als reinen Aufguss würde ich es garantiert nicht nennen . Architektonisch sind die CPUs weit voneinander entfernt.
> 
> Der Core i7 ist also auch nur ein aufgeblasener P4  ?



hehe 

Da haste wohl Recht. Ich hoffe die überlegen sich mal wirklich nen komplett neuen Aufbau der Rechnerarchitektur und stampfen alles komplett neu ausm Boden, von Sockel über CPU bis hin zu dem ganzen Bus etc Systemen.

Denk mit dem 86er System kommt man irgendwann einfach nemme weiter, auch wenns immer wieder aufgeblasen und erweitert wurde. Ich denk man brauch irgendwann halt einfach nen komplett neues Konzept für die Rechenoperationen etc.

Klar es gibt schon viel neues, wie das a=b+c*d in einem Takt möglich ist, aber ich denk grad was dp Floatingpoint angeht etc. müsste mal irgendwie ne neue geniale Idee her um das alles zu beschleunigen. 

Bzw. Man muss halt das Problem der sequenziellen Anteile lösen. Wobeis da ja nen Ansatz gibt von Intel glaub wars, wo se dem Chip befähigen wollen aus nicht parallelen Programmen parallele zu machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Der Core i7 ist also auch nur ein aufgeblasener P4  ?
> 
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv




Bevor was falsches verbreitet wird, der i7 basiert auf dem P3 in zügen und sicher nicht auf der Netburst Architektur des P4.
Aber du hast recht, man sollte es mit der Verallgemeinerung nicht übertreiben^^


@Topic
Das hätte sich NV doch auch vorher denken können.
Ich würde an den ihrer stellen gar keine Ressourcen mehr in den Chip stecken und eher an einem Refresh arbeiten


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Leute, das ist doch ganz einfach: Nvidia will zwar bei den High-End-Consumerkarten die Cores erhöhen, wird das aber bei den Tesla-Karten nicht schaffen, selbst wenn man den Chip überarbeitet und es gelingt die Spannung so zu senken, dass die Karte weniger Strom verbraucht. Mit 512 Cores würde der Fermi dennoch über 250 Watt verbrauchen und daher wird bei den Tesla-Karten die Azahl der Cores beschnitten sein. Das war von Anfang an klar, nur musste Nvidia bei den Consumer-Karten die Cores auch beschneiden, da man sonst eine noch viel geringere Ausbeute hätte und die Karten noch mehr Strom ziehen würden, als sie es onehin schon tun. Bei den Tesla-Karten ist die Ausbeute praktisch egal im Vergleich zu der Ausbeute bei den Consumer-Karten, da man die Tesla-Karten für 2000-3000$, die Consumer-Karten aber nur für maximal 600$ verkaufen kann. Das heißt, dass bei den Consumer-Karten die Ausbeute hoch sein muss, damit man keine Verluste bei der Herstellung macht. Bei den Tesla-Karten kann sie viel geringer sein, da man selbst mit nur 20% Ausbeute noch Gewinne machen kann. 

Eigentlich ja ganz einfach und logisch oder nicht?
Dass Nvidia bei den Tesla-Karten die Cores beschneidet, liegt einfach an der TDP, nicht an der Ausbeute.

@D!str(+)yer: Genau das würde Ich auch so sagen. Bei der News zur GTX 465 habe Ich gesagt, dass es dumm von Nvidia ist, die GTX 465 quasi aus den Resten der GTX 470/480-Produktion zu machen. Die Karte verbraucht dadurch zu viel Strom, ist immer noch zu teuer und zu heiß und wird kaum ne HD 5850 schlagen können, obwohl sie fast gleich viel kosten wird. Es wäre viel vernünftiger, ein Refresh zu machen und dann erst eine GTX 460 ohne Cache anzubieten, da man dann auch mehr Cores hat und die Yield durch den fehlenden Cache steigt. Es wäre das klügste von Nvidia gewesen, wenn sie einen Chip mit Cache und einen ohne Entwickelt hätten.  Den mit hätte man für die Teslas genommen, da die Ausbeute hier gering sein kann und man dennoch gute Gewinne erzielt. Den ohne hätte man für die GeForce genommen, da der Cache hier eh überflüssig ist und somit platz für weitere Cores schafft und dadurch die Leistung steigt.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2010)

@GunnyHartman

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Consumer-Karten und die Profi-Karten auf ein und den selben Chip basieren und sogar vom selben Band fallen? Wie soll denn dann 2xYieldrate zu Stande kommen, wenn Sie doch aus der gleichen Fab kommen und einfach nur selektiert werden? 

Die Chips sind doch ein und die selben, erst das PCB macht nach der Selektion, aus dem Chip eine Profi- oder Consumer-Karte .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Chips sind doch ein und die selben, erst das PCB macht nach der Selektion, aus dem Chip eine Profi- oder Consumer-Karte .


Das PCB oder das BIOS siehe alte GeForce Karten, die man zu Quadros mit nem anderen BIOS machen konnte 

2 Yield-Raten würden shcon gehen, wenn man einen mit und einen ohne Cache produzieren würde. Tut man aber NICHT! 

Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil es immer nen komplettpaket ist, und da kannste net einfach den Cache weglassen. Wie sollen denn sonst die Cores miteinander quatschen etc? Also so einfach ist es leider nicht.

Was mich auch etwas verwundert ist, das sie immer noch so viel Abwärme haben trotz weniger Cores und weniger Takt!  Also da hat sich ja jemand sowas von extrem verrechnet, das gibts garnet. Normal sollte man sowas schon besser abschätzen können nach oben.

Eventuell haben se ja auch nen Problem mit der Reinheit der verwendeten Materialien oder aber bei der Produktion bekommen ses einfach immer noch nicht gebacken und produzieren damit Leckströme ohne Ende...

Ich bin echt heil froh, das ATI bei GF die nächste Generation vom Band laufen lässt. Trau denen ehrlichgesagt nur mehr zu, als TSM? bisher. Denn GF kann sich eigentlich nicht son Debakel mit der Produktion Leisten, dann wäre denk ich mal nämlich so ziemlich die Luft raus beim: 

"Wir reduzieren die Strukturgröße immer weiter!"


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @GunnyHartman
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Consumer-Karten und die Profi-Karten auf ein und den selben Chip basieren und sogar vom selben Band fallen? Wie soll denn dann 2xYieldrate zu Stande kommen, wenn Sie doch aus der gleichen Fab kommen und einfach nur selektiert werden?
> 
> ...



Ja schon, aber bei den Tesla-Karten kann man die Chips teurer verkaufen, bei den GeForce-Karten eben nicht. Daher spielt die Ausbeute bei den Teslas keine so große Rolle wie bei den GeForce-Karten. 
Verstehst nich wie Ich das mein? Ich sprech ja nicht von zwei Yield-Raten. Das ist schon die gleiche, aber würde man aus den Chips nur Tesla-Karten machen, wäre eine Ausbeute von 20% nicht so schlimm wie wenn man nur GeForce-Karten daraus machen würde. Bei den GeForce-Karten unterliegt man ja einem größeren Preiskampf, daher sollten die schon günstig sein, was ja ne hohe Yield erfordert. Verstehst?


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Verstehst?



Öhm, ja  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Öhm, ja  !
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Bei der Herstellung werden doch immer Chips mit 512 Cores erstellt. Da es dabei aber Probleme gibt, selektiert man die Chips doch und verwendet die, die noch 448 intakte Cores haben für die Tesla und die GTX 480. 
Wenn es Chips gäbe, bei denen alle 512 Cores funktionieren, würde man die ja bei den Tesla-Karten dennoch nicht alle freischalten, da die TDP dann ja höher als 250 Watt wäre. Deshalb müsste der Chip ja erst mal überarbeitet werden, damit er weniger Strom verbraucht und dann könne man eventuell alle 512 Cores bei der Tesla freischalten. 
Bei der GTX 480 könne man ja alle Cores freischalten, da die TDP ja nicht auf 250 Watt begrenzt ist. 

Somit legt doch die TDP fest, wie viele Cores freigeschaltet werden. Verbraucht der ganze Chip weniger Strom, kann man bei der gleichen TDP ja mehr Cores freischalten. Somit ist doch egal ob der GF 100 jetzt 512 oder nur 448 funktionierende Cores hat. Oder täusch Ich mich da?

Was das Chipdesign angeht, hätte Nvidia es doch sicher geschafft zwei Fermis zu entwickeln. Eben einen mit und einen ohne Cache. Man hätte das doch sicher hinbekommen oder meint Ihr nicht?


----------



## Explosiv (8. Mai 2010)

@Gunny

Dein Gedankengang ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, nachvollziehbar wäre es alle mal.
Ich erinnere noch an die Aussage von Nvidia, dass zukünftig auch Grafikkarten mit 512 Core möglich wären, wovon die Tesla-Karten aber dann nicht betroffen sind, da wie Du schon sagtest, die TDP den Rahmen sprengen würde. 

Ich finde es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar, wie man als großes Unternehmen sich so derart verkalkulieren kann. Ich meine, nach dem ersten Sample hätten die sich das doch an einer Hand abzählen können, aber Nvidia hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch von einer Revolution im HPC-Segment gesprochen. Ziemlich blauäugig für ein Unternehmen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Gunny
> 
> Dein Gedankengang ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, nachvollziehbar wäre es alle mal.
> Ich erinnere noch an die Aussage von Nvidia, dass zukünftig auch Grafikkarten mit 512 Core möglich wären, wovon die Tesla-Karten aber dann nicht betroffen sind, da wie Du schon sagtest, die TDP den Rahmen sprengen würde.
> ...



Ja gut was das angeht hast du schon recht. Man hat ja gewusst, was der Chip leistet, was er an Strom zieht und dass es schwer werden würde, hohe Yield-Raten mit dem Design zu erreichen. Ati hats mit der 4770er richtig gemacht. Nvidia hätte eben auch so einen Pipecleaner entwickeln sollen, um frühzeitig Probleme zu erkennen. Ich versteh übrigens auch nicht, wieso es so schwierig ist in 40nm Chips zu fertigen. 
Was Nvidia mit dem Fermi entwickelt hat ist ein Desaster. Die PR im Vorraus hat das alles noch verschlimmert, da die Erwartungen dadurch sehr hoch waren. Ich kapiers auch nicht ganz. Aber anscheinend musste Nvidia was auf den Markt werfen, da man AMD nicht alleine das Feld überlassen wollte. Man wäre ja dumm dagestanden. Jetzt hat man den Salat und muss kurz nach dem Release den Chip wieder überarbeiten. Die Kunden werden sagen, dass der GF-100 nur eine kurzfristige Zwischenlösung mit vielen Macken und Mängeln ist und sich verarscht fühlen. So könnts jedenfalls noch kommen. In der Architektur steckt ja viel Potential, ähnlich wie damals mit dem R600. AMD hat den auch drei mal überarbeitet und hat jetzt mit dem RV 870 einen grundsoliden Chip. Die 80nm haben dem R600 wegen der Hitze einfach das Genick gebrochen, ähnlich ists mit dem Fermi jetzt. Mit 22nm wäre die Architektur sicherlich der Hammer.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

@ Gunny&Explo

Das ne Tesla mit 512 Cores nie kommen wird wegen TDP würd ich nicht sagen, wenn wie ihr sicher wisst, haben auch so manche Prozessoren mal nen refresh und sind dann deutlich kühler. Ich denk auch mal eher, das man einfach dier Fertigung nicht in den Griff bekommt und daher deutlich mehr Leckströme hat als erwartet. Ich vermute auch das daher die 5000er Reihe von Ati bisher noch keine 5890er hat. Zusätzlich natürlich noch das die Karten doch relativ niedrig getaktet sind mit 850 MHz für die 5870. Da ist ja noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Gibt ja genug 1 GHz OC´s. Die werden aber halt heis wie sau, was halt durch Leckströme mit verursacht wird. Ati wird da sicher auch nicht 100% zufrieden sein mit der Produktion.

@Allgemein
Wenns in der Produktion hapert ist nicht immer gleich nen Chip kaputt oder teilweise unbrauchbar. Es kann auch schlicht sein, das der Chip funktioniert, aber halt deutlich mehr Abwärme durch Leckströme produziert, was dann später meist durch verbesserte Herstellung reduziert werden kann.

@Gunny
Nen Chip extra für den Profibereich zu bauen wäre absoluter Dünnpfiff aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht. Was passiert denn wenn wir 2 Cores produzieren statt einem?

1. Core für Profi Bereich: haben wir sag ich mal 30% die OK sind. Also fliegen 70% der Chips die zwar teilweise funktionieren, aber halt nicht ausreichend in die Tonne, weil unter nem gewissen Niveau kannste die einfach nemme gebrauchen.

2. Core für Consumer Bereich: haben wir sag ich mal, weil der Chip ohne Chach deutlich leichter zu produzieren ist eine Rate von 80% die OK ist. Dann fliegen aber immer noch 20% auf den Müll.

So dafür brauchste jetzt aber 2 Fertigungsanlagen, weil umbauen lassen sich die Dinger jetzt auch net sooo schnell, oder aber du prodzierst immer nur einen Chip und trägst die Kosten einer Umrüstung+reduzierte Produktion.

ODER

Du produzierst nur einen Chip, der auch noch 30% OK ist fürn Profibereich, von den Restlichen 70% kloppste aber nicht alles in die Tonne sondern nimmst nochmal 50-80% für die Consumer Karten, und hast halt etwas erhöhte Temps und Verbrauch.


Was glaubt ihr wohl was man machen wird?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

Neue Sturkturgröße + neue Architektur funktioniert einfach nicht. Das hat selbst Intel gerafft und macht daher ja sein Tick Tack verfahren mit dem wechsel zwischen neuer Architektur und neuer Strukturgröße. Denk damit fahren sie auch absolut richtig.

Was die Produktion angeht, so ist das meines Wissens nach ja ne neue Produktionslinie für 40nm. Sprich die muss sich erstmal einspielen und man muss schauen ob auch wirklich alles so funktioniert wie geplant. Auch nur kleine Dinge die man nicht bedacht hat, oder halt bei der Fertigung der Anlage verkackt wurden, können dich verdammt leicht verdammt weit zurückwerfen, weil du erstmal den Fehler finden musst.

Ich hab daher auch etwas Bauchschmerzen was den Bulldozer von AMD angeht, denn da schmeisen se auch 32 nm + komplett neuen Chip zusammen. Ich hoffe echt, das GF da so viel Know-How hat, das die mit der Fertigung an sich keine oder kaum Probleme haben werden. Denn sonst wird das nen ziemlich krasses Desaster wie beim Termi


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab daher auch etwas Bauchschmerzen was den Bulldozer von AMD angeht, denn da schmeisen se auch 32 nm + komplett neuen Chip zusammen. Ich hoffe echt, das GF da so viel Know-How hat, das die mit der Fertigung an sich keine oder kaum Probleme haben werden. Denn sonst wird das nen ziemlich krasses Desaster wie beim Termi



amd hat das eigentlich immer ganz galant gelöst wenn ich mich recht erinnere(außer R600^^).

aber man sollte bei solchen großen Umgrabungen sehr vorsichtig sein, ich finde nvidia hätte sich damit zufrieden geben sollen gleich schnell wie ati zu sein aber dafür einfahc ein runderes packet abzuliefern(Texturquali, Gpgpu, Lautstärke, Temperatur, etc) weil die jetzige Lösung im Desktop und Tesla Segment wirkt auf mich komplett unfertig.
und die Holzhammer Methode hat ja schon beim P4 net funktioniert.... naja auf ein hoffentlich guten Refresh warten und sich über die doch gute Architektur freuen.

mfg


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> @Gunny
> Nen Chip extra für den Profibereich zu bauen wäre absoluter Dünnpfiff aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht. Was passiert denn wenn wir 2 Cores produzieren statt einem?
> 
> 1. Core für Profi Bereich: haben wir sag ich mal 30% die OK sind. Also fliegen 70% der Chips die zwar teilweise funktionieren, aber halt nicht ausreichend in die Tonne, weil unter nem gewissen Niveau kannste die einfach nemme gebrauchen.
> ...



Zu 1.: Eine GPU für den professionellen Bereich, mit Cache und 448 Cores. Und davon 30-50% Ausbeute. Diese Chips dann als Tesla-Karte für ca. 2000 - 3000$, was einen Gewinn garantiert, bei dem 50% Ausschuss kein Problem darstellen sollten. 

Zu 2.: Eine GPU für den Consumer-Bereich ohne Cache, dafür mit 512 Cores.
Davon bis zu 80% Ausbeute, selektierte Chips als GTX 485 mit 512 Cores, GTX 475 mit 448 Cores, GTX 465 mit 384 Cores. 10% - 20% der Produktion als 485er, 30% - 40% als 475er und den Rest als 465er. Die Chips, die nicht genug funktionierende Cores für eine 485er haben werden zur 475er und die die für diese nicht genug funktionierende Cores haben werden zur 465er. Durch den Cache entfallen eine Menge ungenutzter Transistoren, was sich wiederrum auf Leistung, Shaderzahl, Stromverbauch und Temperatur auswirkt.  
Da durch den fehlenden Cache die Yield steigt, und man auch den "Ausschuss" der 485er in schnelle Karten ummünzen kann, macht man auch hier gute Gewinne.

Von daher ist das gar kein Dünnpfiff.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

Doch, da die Firma nur ne gewisse Produktionskapazität an Chips überhaupt zur verfügung stellt, weil du erstmal paar Mille rüberwachsen lassen musst, um die Anlagen aufzubauen. Die bekommste nicht geschenkt!

Dann haste also 2 Produktionsanlagen rumstehen um die Chips zu bauen aber du schmeist von der einen Produktion nen großteil einfach weg, den du weitervermarkten könntest. Das wär einfach schwachsinn die Chips wegzuschmeisen.

Und das du nen Gewinn mit 30-50% Ausbeute im Profibereich machst stimmt, aber warum die Millionen an Euro wegschmeisen die man aus den Resten machen könnte und stattdessen ne zweite Anlage aufbauen um mit der dann den Consumer Markt zu bedienen?

Da falllen einfach VIEL zu oft nochmal Fixkosten an, und du nutzt deine Mittel nicht optimal aus. Da würde einfach die Rendite nicht stimmen, weil du nicht das Maximum raus holst.

Ums dir schnell klar zu machen, für was würdest du dich entscheiden

1Mio Einsatz und 1,5 Mio die du rausbekommst, oder
2Mio Einsatz und 2,8 Mio die du rausbekommst?

Also ich würd nur die 1 Mio einsetzen, und wenn ich nochmal ne Mio hätte mich umschauen ob ich nicht woanders besser mein Geld anlegen kann, und erst wenn ich nix bessers find dann auf die 2 Mio gehen.

Nun bedenke man aber das du im Regelfall garnicht die 1 Mio mehr hast, sondern dir erstmal bei ner Bank holen müsstest, dann wirste dich nochmal eher für die 1 Mio entscheiden, weil das Risiko das dann sehr schnell nicht mehr rechtfertig.

Denn was machst du wenn du doch nicht so viel verkaufen kannst wie erwartet, oder die Ausbeute doch etwas geringer ist, und somit die Kosten steigen, oder aber du viel mehr ausbeute hast und die zusätzlichen Chips garnicht verkaufen kannst?

Dann haste entweder ausfall durch fehlende Verkäufe, oder aber massig freie Kapazitäten, die du verschenkst.

Außerdem ist das Problem bei großen Produktionskapazitäten, das du die Fixkostenremanenz hast. Sprich wenn du auf den nächsten Prozess umsteigst, haste immer noch das problem die Produktion zu haben, die sich wahrscheinlich grad erst ausgezahlt hat, nun aber garnemme voll ausgelastet werden kann.

Für alles immer nen extra Produkt machen ist nicht sonderlich ratsam in dem Bereich, zumal Entwicklung unverhältnismäßig teuer ist und auch schnell Probleme aufwerfen kann. Warum also mehfach das Risiko eingehen das was schief geht durch hinzunehmen/weglassen von cache, wenns auch ohne geht?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Doch, da die Firma nur ne gewisse Produktionskapazität an Chips überhaupt zur verfügung stellt, weil du erstmal paar Mille rüberwachsen lassen musst, um die Anlagen aufzubauen. Die bekommste nicht geschenkt!
> 
> Dann haste also 2 Produktionsanlagen rumstehen um die Chips zu bauen aber du schmeist von der einen Produktion nen großteil einfach weg, den du weitervermarkten könntest. Das wär einfach schwachsinn die Chips wegzuschmeisen.
> 
> ...



Naja das Risiko, dass nicht alle produzierten Chips auch verkauft werden gibt es ja immer. Wenn Ich das was du gerade beschreibst, mit der Situation bei nVidia vergleiche, holen die sicher auch nicht das Maximum aus den Anlagen heraus, obwohl es ja nur ein Chip ist. Und sie nutzen ja bislang auch weniger als die Hälfte der produzierten Chips. Was das Argument mit den Anlagen angeht, so dürfte das auch nicht zutreffen, da die nächsten Generationen ja schon bald in 28nm gefertigt werden sollen. Nvidia hat nun mal versucht, einen Chip fürs Computing und eine High-End-GPU in einem zu schaffen. Wenn Ich für den Consumer-Bereich eine hohe Ausbeute brauche, kann Ich nicht einen Chip entwickeln, der schätzungsweise eine halbe Milliarde Transistoren für den Cache hat, der aber gar nicht genutz wird. Außerdem Produziert Nvidia ja noch andere Chips, ebenfalls in 40nm. Die werden ausreichen Kapazitäten haben, zwei seperate Fermis zu fertigen. Und wie gesagt, Bei den Preisen die man für Tesla-Karten verlangen kann, sind 50% Ausbeute kein Problem. Da kommen immer noch genug Gewinne rüber, damit sich das ganze mehr als rechnet. Viel wichtiger ist aber der Consumer-Bereich, wo die Ausbeute hoch sein muss. Ohne den Cache könnte die Ausbeute einer Fermi-GPU viel viel höher sein als mit Cache. Außerdem, mit dem Ausschuss von den Tesla-Fermis könnte man ja kleinere Modelle fertigen, mit weniger Shadern. Quasi Einsteiger-Teslas. Da gibt es ja nicht nur das Spitzenmodell. Würde man zwei Chips haben, hätte man den einen speziell fürs Computing optimieren können. Den anderen fürs Gaming. Der Fermi hat momentan viel zu viel unnötigen "Ballast", der Chipfläche verschwendent und die Ausbeute schmälert. Du kannst auch nicht sicher sagen, dass Nvidia mit zwei verschiedenen Chips mehr kosten hätte. Ich kann mich ja auch täuschen, aber ein Fermi ohne Cache für den Consumer-Bereich wäre eindeutig besser. Nur noch 2,5 Milliarden Transistoren, 512 Shader, nochmal 5% mehr Leistung, höhere Taktraten, bessere Ausbeute, geringere Kosten pro Chip, günstigere Preise, erhöhte Konkurenzfähigkeit. Könnte so sein, kann man aber genau so wenig sicher sagen, wie dass die momentane Situation mit einem Chips für Nvidia besser ist. Jetzt ist man ja dran, den Fermi zu überarbeiten. Aber dann sitzt man auf den produzierten GF100 Chips, die keiner mehr will, wenn das Fermi-Refresh rauskommt. Wäre auch blöd. 
Aber meinen Gedanken als Dünnpfiff darzustellen ist absolut nicht korrekt, da du ja selber keine Beweise dafür hast, dass es so wäre wie du sagst.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

Ok ok, letzer Kommentar von mir dazu, weil ich glaub wir kommen auf keinen grünen Zweig mehr.

Die Produktionskosten pro Stück kannste mehr oder weniger in die Tonne treten. Die Waver etc kosten zwar auch Geld, aber im Vergleich zu den Anlagen in denen du produzierst und den Entwicklungskosten sind die Stückkosten sehr klein. Das ja auch genau das Problem, warum 2 Chips zu entwerfen keinen Sinn wirklich macht, da du viel Fixkosten hast.

Und was du noch vergisst ist, das Gewinn machen gut ist, aber wenn du anders noch mehr Gewinn machen kannst, dann ist nur Gewinn machen schlecht. Is leider so. Ich streit ja auch nicht ab, das es für die Gamer etc besser wäre zumindest bisher ohne Cache, weil NOCH kein Game davon profitiert, fragt sich nur wie lange noch, man denke ja an das TWIMTBP oder wie das nochmal genau heist. Da wird sicher noch was kommen, solange se den Cache nicht komplett fallen lassen für die Consumer Karten, was ich aber nicht erwarte.

Summa sumarum das Hauptproblem sind halt Entwicklungs und Anlagen kosten, die nen System wie von dir Vorgeschlagen für NVidia nicht rentabel machen, da se mit dem aktuellen System einfach die bessere Rendite machen würden, wenn der Chip was taugt...


----------



## winpoet88 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia beschneidet Tesla*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Ähm sag reißt sich das denn um viel in Direct X 9 und 10?
> Mehr wie 20 Prozent sind es aber nicht oder...



Ich hoffe eigentlich schon, das eine 5850 Toxic oder so mehr als 20% schneller ist als mein SLI Gespann (8800GTX). Die 5870 wäre zwar schneller. ist mir aber etwas zu teuer.


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## drbeckstar (9. Mai 2010)

echt jetzt mal leute, wie viele von euch haben ne gtx480 zu hause? ich hab eine und ich heul nicht so rum. Ja mag sein das sie mehr strom zieht ein ferrari frist auch mehr sprit als ein trabi. Sitzt ihr die ganze zeit am stromzähler mit taschentüchern? Meine alte gtx260 con zotac is genauso/ wenn nicht sogar lauter als meine gtx480.
Kommt mal klar das rumgeheule geht einem auf die eier. Wer nvidia will kauft sie sich wer nicht bleibt bei ati. FERTIG 



Schlimm find ichs einfach nur schlimm das die GTX480 von atinutzern nur mit ner DualGPU karte vergleichen. Warten wir mal ab bis die erste 495 mit 2 gpus da ist. Die wird jegliche ATI in den Boden stampfen, die GTX480 machst im single gpu bereich ja nicht anders


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2010)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> echt jetzt mal leute, wie viele von euch haben ne gtx480 zu hause? ich hab eine und ich heul nicht so rum. Ja mag sein das sie mehr strom zieht ein ferrari frist auch mehr sprit als ein trabi. Sitzt ihr die ganze zeit am stromzähler mit taschentüchern? Meine alte gtx260 con zotac is genauso/ wenn nicht sogar lauter als meine gtx480.
> Kommt mal klar das rumgeheule geht einem auf die eier. Wer nvidia will kauft sie sich wer nicht bleibt bei ati. FERTIG
> 
> 
> ...



1. ne Dualkarte wird es nicht geben, hat mal nVidia selbst mal gesagt. Das termale Budget reicht dafür nicht aus. Selbst mit nem 3 Slot Kühler würde das mehr als eng werden. Die SingelGPU hat ja schon Heatpipes und frisst ja zwischen 270 und 450! Watt. Wie willste da bitte noch nen zweiten Chip draufpacken auf das gleiche PCB? Sorry, aber hör auf zu träumen, der Chip wird in der jetzigen Form nicht als Dualkarte kommen.

2. Ne 480 mit ner 5970 zu Vergleichen ist berechtigt, da etwa gleiche Kosten und Stromverbrauch. Es wird dabei allerdings immer darauf hingewiesen, das es halt die Nachteile einer MultiGPU Karte bei der 5970 gibt. Daher ist das durchaus fair. Du vergleichst doch auch 4 und 6 Kern CPU´s oder?

3. Gehts hier um ne Karte für den HPC Bereich. HALLO HPC!!! Da ist Leistung/Watt mit DAS ausschlaggebende Argument, weil du unterm Strich mehr für den Strom zahlst als für die Karte über die Laufzeit gerechnet.
Nimm mal ne GTX480 die 450 Watt frisst. Das sind 0,45 kWh*24*365=3.942 kWh im Jahr für die Karte. Jetzt rechnen wir mal mit billigen 0,1 Euro pro  kWh, dann kannste aber nochmal 0,1 Euro pro kWh für die Kühlung dazu rechnen. Dann zahlste pro Jahr 788,40 Euro allein für eine Karte. So rechne das mal mal 5 Jahre, dann biste beim zichfachen deiner GTX480. Für ne HPC Karte biste dann etwa im gleichen Preisbereich.

So Vergleichen wir jetzt mal die GTX480 Karte mit der 5870. Wenn wir jetzt die DP Leistung ranziehen,  dann haste was ganz tolles. Die GTX480 zieht nicht nur rund 100 Watt glaub warens aus der Steckdose als ne 5870, sondern hat auch noch DEUTLICH weniger DP Leistung. Bei ner 5870 sinds ja 500Gflops und bei ner GTX480 sinds ca. 170 Gflops rum.

Weiste wie deine Leistungs/Watt Statistik da aussieht? VERDAMMT beschissen. Du zahlst mit so ner Karte etwa das doppelte pro Jahr. So und nu Rechne das mal 100 oder mal 200, weil im HPC Bereich haste nicht nur 2 oder 3 Karten rumliegen. Dann sind das tausende von Euro die du jedes Jahr zum Fenster rausschmeist.

Das ist absolut INAKZEPTABEL! Vorallem, weil sich das LEistungs/Watt-Verhältnis zwischen ersten Ankündigungen und der hier um fast halbiert hat. Das die Mega verarsche.

So und nu lass dir das mal durch Kopf gehen und geh weg von deinem: Och die 5 oder 10 Euro mehr im Jahr sind doch wurscht denken. Das hier dreht sich NUR um HPC!

EDIT:

btw hier für dich extra nochmal die Aufstellung, wie krass sich die Tesla Karte verschlächtert hat. Die GTX480 sieht noch schlechter aus! Nur der Preis ist bei der GTX480. Man mache sich aber bewusst, das die 5870 OHNE ECC im SP fast schon mit der Profi-Karte mithalten kann, weil se etwas mehr SP hat, 3k Euro weniger kostet und weniger Strom frisst. K dafür  brauchste 2 Karten, aber das gibt so nen Unterschied von etwa 100 Watt wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. Bei 100 Watt dauerts bis du den Anschaffungspreis verblasen hast. DAS ist das was hier extrem sauer aufstößt, bzw angeprangert wird, weil nVidia vorher SO großkotzig war und uns die ganze Zeit an der Nase herumführt und nix gebacken bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (9. Mai 2010)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> echt jetzt mal leute, wie viele von euch haben ne gtx480 zu hause? ich hab eine und ich heul nicht so rum. Ja mag sein das sie mehr strom zieht ein ferrari frist auch mehr sprit als ein trabi. Sitzt ihr die ganze zeit am stromzähler mit taschentüchern? Meine alte gtx260 con zotac is genauso/ wenn nicht sogar lauter als meine gtx480.
> Kommt mal klar das rumgeheule geht einem auf die eier. Wer nvidia will kauft sie sich wer nicht bleibt bei ati. FERTIG
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liest Du bitte noch mal die Überschrift? Danke.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Namaker (9. Mai 2010)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> Die wird jegliche ATI in den Boden stampfen, die GTX480 machst im single gpu bereich ja nicht anders


Schon mal den Crysis Benchmark gesehen?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. Mai 2010)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> echt jetzt mal leute, wie viele von euch haben ne gtx480 zu hause? ich hab eine und ich heul nicht so rum. Ja mag sein das sie mehr strom zieht ein ferrari frist auch mehr sprit als ein trabi. Sitzt ihr die ganze zeit am stromzähler mit taschentüchern? Meine alte gtx260 con zotac is genauso/ wenn nicht sogar lauter als meine gtx480.
> Kommt mal klar das rumgeheule geht einem auf die eier. Wer nvidia will kauft sie sich wer nicht bleibt bei ati. FERTIG
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut sinnfreies Fanboygelaber, dass nicht mal was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Außerdem wirds keine GTX 495 geben, da brauchst dir keine Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfreies Fanboygelaber, dass nicht mal was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Außerdem wirds keine GTX 495 geben, da brauchst dir keine Hoffnungen machen.



\sign


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. Mai 2010)

Is nicht jeder ein bisschen Fanboy^^
Ich tendiere auch mehr zu AMD beim Prozzi und Nvidia bei der Graka, aber das is doch ok *gg*
Und das obwohl die Forceware Treiber zur Zeit der letzte Müll sind *gg*
Dafür is mein X6 auf 4,2 GHz *breitgrins*
GIbt doch immer Höhen und Tiefen


----------



## thysol (9. Mai 2010)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> echt jetzt mal leute, wie viele von euch haben ne gtx480 zu hause? ich hab eine und ich heul nicht so rum. Ja mag sein das sie mehr strom zieht ein ferrari frist auch mehr sprit als ein trabi. Sitzt ihr die ganze zeit am stromzähler mit taschentüchern? Meine alte gtx260 con zotac is genauso/ wenn nicht sogar lauter als meine gtx480.
> Kommt mal klar das rumgeheule geht einem auf die eier. Wer nvidia will kauft sie sich wer nicht bleibt bei ati. FERTIG
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Geforce GTX 495 wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben die die Radeon HD 5970 in den Boden stampfen wird. Die wuerde viel zu viel Strom verbrauchen. Luftkuehlung koennte mann bei so einer Karte wahrscheinlich auch vergessen. Ausserdem ist dass Thema hier Off-Topic. Hier geht es um Tesla Karten.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2010)

Hmm keine Ahnung, ich beschäftige mich immer 1-2 Monate vor nem Kauf mit der aktuellen Marktsituation und beobachte den, um mich dann für das Optimum aus Preis/Leistung zu entscheiden. Arbeitszeit nehm ich mal net mit rein, da ich Student bin, da mein P/L mehr als beschissen wäre  Ich geb mir halt immer nen Mindestmaß an Leistung vor und nen Maximum an dem was ich ausgeben will, und meist wirds halt viel mehr Leistung als ich min brauch und etwas mehr Geld das ich ausgeb  Kann aber wirklich immer guten Herzens sagen, das die Entscheidungen unterm Strich schon so ok waren (bis auf die 5870 vielleicht  da hätte es vielleicht doch die 5850 getan, weil 100 Euro mehr fast nur für BOINC naja.. Enthusiast sag ich mal )

Hab z.B. Asus nen dicken Arschtritt nach ihrem A8N SL gegeben mit dem Lüfterdebakel, oder geb nix mehr auf beQuiet, tortz tollen tests immer, weil mir einfach schon 3 von denen kurz nach den 2 Jahren Garantie abgeraucht sind...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. Mai 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Schon mal den Crysis Benchmark gesehen?



Erstaunlich, dass die HD 5870 die GTX 480 doch so im Zaum hält und das trotz eines halben Gigabyte weniger Speicher und 2/3 der Transistoren. 
Erst ab 2560*1600 Pixeln kann die GeForce den Speichervorteil ausspielen. 

Naja aber Nvidia hat meiner Meinung nach den Zwiespalt aus HPC-Chip und High-End-Consumerchip nicht gut gemeistert. Der GF100 ist einfach zu "satt" und zu "klobig" für den Consumer-Markt und für den HPC-Bereich zu Stromhungrig.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Naja aber Nvidia hat meiner Meinung nach den Zwiespalt aus HPC-Chip und High-End-Consumerchip nicht gut gemeistert. Der GF100 ist einfach zu "satt" und zu "klobig" für den Consumer-Markt und für den HPC-Bereich zu Stromhungrig.



Jup seh ich atm auch so, das sie den Spagat nicht hinbekommen haben, wobei für den Consumer Markt gehts noch, aber fürn HPC Bereich sind se Meilen am Ziel vorbei mit dem Stromverbauch und den daraus resultierenden Taktreduzierungen. Denk da lässt sich aber mit Optimierungen im Design und in der Fertigung verdammt viel machen.

Das sie für den Consumer Bereich aber allgemein zu klobig ist, würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen, da der Cache ja bisher nicht wirklich effektiv genutzt werden wird. Also ich kann mir zumindst net vorstellen, das da viel Nutzen bisher draus gezogen wird. Wenn da aber massiv drauf optimiert wird, dann kann sich verdammt viel in der Leistung tun. Fragt sich halt nur, ob die Prozesse in die Richtung optimierbar sind. Alles was mit Texturen zu tun hat fällt ja mehr oder weniger schonmal raus, weil zu groß fürn Cache.


----------



## SixpackRanger (10. Mai 2010)

Da stellt sich die Frage inwiefern sich das für Nvidia überhaupt noch lohnt, wenn sie die Karten dann noch extra beschneiden müssen, um einem problemlosen Betrieb in gewissen Einsatzgebieten gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2010)

SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage inwiefern sich das für Nvidia überhaupt noch lohnt, wenn sie die Karten dann noch extra beschneiden müssen, um einem problemlosen Betrieb in gewissen Einsatzgebieten gerecht zu werden.


Gute Frage, und nen Jaein von mir dazu.

Die werden die Karten trotzdem gut verkaufen im HPC Bereich, weil die Planungen mehr oder weniger wohl für einige Projekte schon durch sind  und zum anderen, weil die Leistung/Watt halt trotzdem noch viel besser als bei ner CPU ist. Eventuell werden aber auch paar Projekte geknickt, wo die Optimierung sich dann nicht mehr lohnt. 

Es gibt halt keine echte Alternative. Wie gesagt, da Ati ECC fehlt, fallen die für die Leute die im HPC-Bereich die Entscheidungen tragen schonmal raus. nVidia´s Ruf nimmt dadurch aber wohl einiges an Schaden.

Hoffe Ati bringt da noch was, dann kann sich nVidia richtig warm anziehen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (10. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup seh ich atm auch so, das sie den Spagat nicht hinbekommen haben, wobei für den Consumer Markt gehts noch, aber fürn HPC Bereich sind se Meilen am Ziel vorbei mit dem Stromverbauch und den daraus resultierenden Taktreduzierungen. Denk da lässt sich aber mit Optimierungen im Design und in der Fertigung verdammt viel machen.
> 
> Das sie für den Consumer Bereich aber allgemein zu klobig ist, würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen, da der Cache ja bisher nicht wirklich effektiv genutzt werden wird. Also ich kann mir zumindst net vorstellen, das da viel Nutzen bisher draus gezogen wird. Wenn da aber massiv drauf optimiert wird, dann kann sich verdammt viel in der Leistung tun. Fragt sich halt nur, ob die Prozesse in die Richtung optimierbar sind. Alles was mit Texturen zu tun hat fällt ja mehr oder weniger schonmal raus, weil zu groß fürn Cache.



Wenn man den Cache effektiv nutzen möchte, muss man aber massiv auf GPGPU-Anwendungen setzen, sprich CUDA oder PhysX. Da liegt das Problem aber bei den Spieleprogrammierern, die unter Umständen gar nicht viel Wert auf diese Dinge legen. Gut es mag zwar Spiele wie Batman geben, aber das Gros der Spiele nutzt PhysX nicht wirklich aus. Aber selbst wenn man es schafft, die Spieleentwickler zu überzugen, mehr in diese Richtung zu entwickeln, ist der Cache immer noch zu groß. Der Cache ist eben für den HPC-Bereich essentiell, für den Consumer-Bereich aber eher ein Klotz am Bein. Der Spagat zwischen HPC und Consumer-Karte ist Nvidia definitiv nicht gut geglückt, da nützen auch die Korrekturen im Nachhinein nicht viel. Ich hätte von Nvidia erwartet, dass man einen seperaten HPC-Chip entwickelt und diesen gezielt optimiert. Um kosten zu sparen, hätte man diesen von der Fermi-Architektur ableiten können. Ich setze eigentlich vorraus, dass ein Konzern wie Nvidia dazu in der Lage sein sollte und über entsprechende Ressourchen verfügt, auch was die Produktionsanlagen bei TSCM angeht. Ohne den Cache wäre die Fermi-GPU viel umgänglicher für die Produktion und daher für den Consumer-Bereich besser geeignet. 
Was Nvidia meiener Meinung auch noch verpennt hat, ist die Entwicklung eies echten Mid-Range-Chips. Beim G80 und dem Refresh, dem G92 gab es ja noch diverse Ableger des High-End-Chips, z.B. G84,G86, G94,..., welche dann als 8800 GTS oder 9800GT auf den Markt kamen. Hier hätte Nvidia einen Die-Shrink beim GT200 vornehmen sollen. Damit könnte man jetzt wenigstens halbwegs passable Mid-Range-Karten anbieten, die in der Lage wären mit der HD 5770 bzw. 5830 zu konkurieren. Seit dem G92b hat Nvidia hier nichts neues mehr gebracht, was Ich persönlich nicht gant nachvollziehen kann.


----------

